# Nice



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

this combo could be a keeper


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

I just saw those stripes in a mini add-on catalog. They really make the light blue minis look good. (I didn't much care for them without it).

AKDejaVu


----------

